# 4H, FFA Discounts. Quiestions!



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Mar 3, 2013)

So I'm selling hatching eggs locally. The Swedish Flower Hens are listed for $4/egg and the EE/Olive eggers are listed for 50/egg. With some swedish flower hen mixes(blue and olive layers) for $1/egg. So someone contacted about 4-5 dozen eggs and mentionded they were for FFA and these were gonna be their project birds and discounts are appriciated. So I'm more then happy to give them a discount. I was thinking $3/egg plus extras and make it $120 for 4-5 dozen eggs. (charge them for 4, give them the last dozen as extras.. ) Most of them will be pure swedish flower hen eggs.

So I guess my question is, how do I know they're in 4H or FFA and not just trying to get the eggs for less..? Do they have/show proof? Do _*you*_ give 4h/ffa discounts? How is this done, guys?! I see it listed pretty often around here in craigslist ads or on breeder websites.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 3, 2013)

I was in FFA, and we never got anything to show "proof of membership." Only thing we got (paid for) was T shirts and Sweaters with the club name on it. But someone can always just go out and borrow it from a friend or relative. So I don't know


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 3, 2013)

I would just ask for a letter from the Ag advisor.... But most often if they are teenagers looking at livestock and birds they are FFA / 4-H.


Sheep Girl is right there really is no proof of membership. Each student has an ID code that connects with the FFA system online bt I never knew what mine was. Just ask what shows they are showing at.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 3, 2013)

Maybe I am crazy but my philosophy has always been to trust people.  Every now and then I get burned, I just don't worry about it. 

When I do get burned, I won't do any kind of business with them again.  They are the ones who have to live with themselves, not me.  

It makes it much easier and less stressful on me.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Mar 3, 2013)

I called back. The kid was very confused and thought I was calling him about buying hatching eggs.. Boy answered.. British flower hens?? No! swedish flower hens.. then the girl pipes up in the background something about showing for FFA and whats the discount. So I told them and she goes.. "What the heck??" and he goes  umm I call you back.. Considering I will be selling these chicks newly hatched for $10 straight run I think its a great deal!  So No, I will not be doing any 4H/FFA discounts.      We have a lot of shady people around so unfortunately I cant just trust anyone.. :/


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 3, 2013)

We are in 4h and always offer discounts or cheap birds to our members or others that ask about them, when we have them to spare. But I don't think I will be offering discounts on my larger animals unless the kids are recommended from someone we know. 

That being said, I know that a lot of Ag families around here show in 4h and ffa and have a lot of money to put behind their kids and the projects..... and a lot of us do not. There was one family that spent good money on their poultry and got so used to winning that the kids were really upset and bent out of shape when we started showing and some of our kids and their birds were giving them a run for their money. Whenever I have poultry that isn't hatchery stock and another member has lower quality stock that might be competing with us (same breed), I always try to spread the wealth. I would love to have my kids get beat by a bird that came from us....still means we did good and lets everyone have some ribbons and pats on the back. Not many kids around here like the same breeds though.

For the situation above, I would just probably just offer to sell the eggs at regular price, but say that for 4h or FFA you would be willing to add a few extra. If they are really in the programs, maybe they will just have to buy less for their project. We frequently can grow out 10 or even less birds and come up with excellent examples that do well in competitions, but then we don't show in bigger shows yet, so I don't know if we would do things  differently when that time comes...


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 3, 2013)

I did send a pic of Spellbound in the ring with DD to the seller just as a thanks...I know a lot of animals that are sold for kids projects don't make the ring, for many reasons...some are breeding, some are second or third choices....but it is nice when some do make it even if they don't win....


----------

